# 2015 NCOS 35th Annual Paphiopedilum Forum



## RNCollins (Dec 5, 2014)

This is taken from the National Capitol Orchid Society Website:

http://www.ncos.us/ncos/paph.htm

Can anyone here on ST forum give us more info on this event?


LADYSLIPPER ENTHUSIASTS

SAVE THIS DATE!

2015 NATIONAL CAPITAL ORCHID SOCIETY

35TH ANNUAL

PAPHIOPEDILUM FORUM 
SATURDAY, FEBRUARY 14, 2015
TENTATIVE VENUE*
THE UNITED STATES NATIONAL ARBORETUM
3501 NEW YORK AVENUE NE, WASHINGTON, DC 20002
(202) 245-2726, WEB SITE: WWW.USNA.USDA.GOV

*WE ARE AWAITING CONFIRMATION OF THIS VENUE

The 35th annual NCOS Paph Forum will feature internationally-renowned speakers, an unparalleled selection of Paphiopedilum and Phragmipedium plants for sale by leading vendors, a show table featuring hundreds of slippers in bloom, ribbons and trophies for outstanding show plants, door prizes, a silent auction to benefit the Slipper Orchid Alliance (SOA) and American Orchid Society judging.

Sales begin at 8:00 am, the program begins at 9:45 am, and the event concludes at 4:30 pm.

Pre-registration is required. The entry fee of includes lunch and a door prize.

2015 PAPH FORUM SPEAKERS

Terry Root– Orchid Zone, California

Theresa Hill -Hillsview Gardens; Mulino, Oregon 

Paul Sheetz– Just Pat Orchids; Pennsylvania

TBD – National Capital AOS Judging Center
“Overview of Recent Slipper Awards”


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 5, 2014)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35027


----------



## RNCollins (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks Linus!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 5, 2014)

Terry Root is speaking?? I thought his interests shifted again?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2014)

Whoohoo! $70 roundtrip on the Chinatown bus!! See you there.


----------



## aquacorps (Dec 6, 2014)

It will be a phrag free event.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2014)

OK, Woodsteam Open House is 3 weeks earlier, 2 trips to DC!
http://www.woodstreamorchids.com/flier-winter.html


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 7, 2014)

aquacorps said:


> It will be a phrag free event.



I'm sure there will be phrags for sale and phrags on display (alas, I think this will be more of a cyp free event this year).


----------



## aquacorps (Dec 7, 2014)

Just playing with Eric. I went the last time Terry spoke. While speaking with one of the female judges who has a hybrid named after her, I asked if she was fertile. It took her a minute to realize I was talking about the plant and not her.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2014)

:viking: Wise guy!


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 12, 2014)

...so is the entry fee a secret?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 12, 2014)

tnyr5 said:


> ...so is the entry fee a secret?



Registration info should be available at the end of the month. It's usually around $50 (includes lunch).


----------



## silence882 (Dec 28, 2014)

Has the vendor list been set yet?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 29, 2014)

silence882 said:


> Has the vendor list been set yet?



Hopefully after the new year the website will have the vendor info. Was there a specific vendor you are interested in? I'm positive Woodstream will be there. Also Floradise.


----------



## silence882 (Dec 29, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Hopefully after the new year the website will have the vendor info. Was there a specific vendor you are interested in? I'm positive Woodstream will be there. Also Floradise.



Not a specific vendor, but I'm on the lookout for a Phrag. klotzscheanum and wonder if any of the vendors might have one this year.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 1, 2015)

Try Tom Kalina -- Fox Valley. I got mine from him fairly recently.


----------



## silence882 (Jan 2, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Try Tom Kalina -- Fox Valley. I got mine from him fairly recently.



I checked his site but shipping is $18 + $10 for heat packs. It turns a $45 plant into a $73 plant.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2015)

Glen Decker has them.


----------



## silence882 (Jan 3, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Glen Decker has them.



Unfortunately his website says they're sold out.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok.


----------

